# Heinkel He115



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Lefa (Feb 23, 2015)

https://translate.google.fi/translate?sl=fi&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffi.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FHeinkel_He_115&edit-text=

Heinkel He 115 in Finland


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2015)

The second shot is actually a Fokker T.VIII, which is an awesome treat!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2015)

No it is not a Fokker T.VIII.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> The second shot is actually a Fokker T.VIII, which is an awesome treat!



I have to agree with the ID. This is a Fokker T.8. Here is a little bit enlaged pic below of a such float bomber found at FalkeEins' site. I would like to pay your attention to the windscreen that is different from the He-115 one. The He-115 had the flat central glass of the windshield. Also the radio antenna is attached at the different places for both planes. The nose of the He-115 had a different layout of the frame and there was a station in front of the windscreen with a glass frame that could be open at the top of the nose. Additionally the He-115 had landing lights mounted either at leading edges of both wings or did't have them at all. The Fokker T.8 had it at the leading edge of the port wing only. Spinners for the He-115 I don't mention at all. There are other minor differences but these mentioned should be enough to identify the plane correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2015)

Awesome! An interior shot of the rear cockpit! Great post.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2015)

Definitely a Fokker T.VIII, compare it with the picture directly below it. The canted radio aerial and differing engine cowls and propellers are a start. There are also differences in the float bracing struts.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2015)

France, Brest


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Küstenfliegergruppe 206 Norway


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

I just love that plane, great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2015)

He115V1-D-AEHF Prototype


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2015)

Great!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hadn't seen this before, A seaplane on a kompensierscheibe


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2015)

good angle that one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

Forums / Luftwaffe Library / Heinkel He 115 - Axis and Allies Paintworks


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2019)

Foto Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He115 Luftwaffe Trondheim Norwegen 1940 WK2 WW2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

War Photo Heinkel He.115 Antique Military plane airplane aircraft WW2 4 x 6 E | eBay

Norwegian AF (copy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug He 115 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Org. Foto Flugzeug Kabine Cockpit Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 115 Luftwaffe Foto 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

100 % orig. Foto Flugzeug He 111 mit Besatzung Flieger Luftwaffe PK-Format 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Foto 2WK Wasserflugzeug im Hafen von Trondheim Soldaten Wehrmacht U-Boothafen 43 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Orig. Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Heinkel He-115 Wasserflugzeug Seeflugzeug Schiff | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 115 Wasserflugzeug Flugboot "DG+CR" am Seefliegerhorst | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 115 Wasserflugzeug Flugboot "DG+CR" am Seefliegerhorst | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Seeflugzeug He 115 Seeflugplatz Brest See Fernaufklärer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

Brest Seeflugplatz Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He115 Mit Geschwader Abzeichen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

Brest Seeflugplatz Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He115 Geschwader Abzeichen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2021)

Flugzeuge Seeflieger In Roscanvel Brest Liegeplatz 1940 Flugzeuge He 115 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

AM558 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He115 Marine plane Norwegen Trondheim ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM558 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug He115 Marine plane Norwegen Trondheim ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

captured raf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Dingy















Foto AK Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 115 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto AK Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 115 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

captured raf














HEINKEL HE115 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HEINKEL HE115 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Altes Foto deutsches Wasserflugzeug / Flugzeug mit Staffelwappen / 2.WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutsches Wasserflugzeug / Flugzeug mit Staffelwappen / 2.WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne















Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug Seeflieger Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug Seeflieger Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2022)

Captured, or ex-Norwegian? I wonder.


----------



## cammerjeff (May 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne
> 
> View attachment 668429
> 
> ...


Nice shot, any Idea what the flying boat is in the far right of the ramp? Looks like it has 3 over wing mounted engines, and fixed under wing floats. Does not look Germain, French maybe? Never mind looking closer I see it is a Biplane with 3 mid mounted engines that would make it a Breguet Br. 521 or 530.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Brequet Br. 521 Bizerte i think

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Nice shot, any Idea what the flying boat is in the far right of the ramp? Looks like it has 3 over wing mounted engines, and fixed under wing floats. Does not look Germain, French maybe? Never mind looking closer I see it is a Biplane with 3 mid mounted engines that would make it a Breguet Br. 521 or 5


Lanvéoc-Poulmic Air Base between the Blohm & Voss BV 138 same airplane



















Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug m. Wappen Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug m. Wappen Flugplatz POULMIC Brest Bretagne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug Kran Flugplatz in POULMIC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug Kran Flugplatz in POULMIC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Brequet Br. 521 Bizerte Lanvéoc-Poulmic Air Base















Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug am Kran Flugplatz POULMIC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Wasserflugzeug am Kran Flugplatz POULMIC b. Brest Bretagne Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Küstenfliegergruppe 406 Heinkel He115 in Sørreisa Norwegen 















B65 Foto Luftwaffe Küstenfliegergruppe 406 Heinkel He 115 in Sørreisa Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie B65 Foto Luftwaffe Küstenfliegergruppe 406 Heinkel He 115 in Sørreisa Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Weichsel Deblin

























3 Fotos Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel He 115 auf d Weichsel Deblin Polen Raddampfer | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3 Fotos Luftwaffe Flugzeug Heinkel He 115 auf d Weichsel Deblin Polen Raddampfer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

sloppy parking














Luftwaffe Seenotretter Bergungsflieger ? 2 Wasserflugzeuge HE mit Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Seenotretter Bergungsflieger ? 2 Wasserflugzeuge HE mit Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Shark emblem














Foto Luftwaffe Seenotretter Bergungsflieger ?Wasserflugzeug HE mit Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Seenotretter Bergungsflieger ?Wasserflugzeug HE mit Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Shark emblem














Foto Luftwaffe Seenotretter Bergungsflieger ? Wasserflugzeug HE mit Staffelwappe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Seenotretter Bergungsflieger ? Wasserflugzeug HE mit Staffelwappe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)

Yep .. 1./Kü.Fl.Gr 706 - 1./Küstenfliegergruppe 706.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Weichsel Deblin
> 
> View attachment 675767
> 
> ...



Two guns in the rear cockpit. Never saw that before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Norwegen deutsches Flugzeug Seeflieger HE 115 mit Torpedo Staffelwappen Aug-1940

3./Ku.Fl.Gr



















Norwegen deutsches Flugzeug Seeflieger HE 115 mit Torpedo Staffelwappen Aug-1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Norwegen deutsches Flugzeug Seeflieger HE 115 mit Torpedo Staffelwappen Aug-1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

